# Ethernet switch



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I am going to run an ethernet cable from my router to the Home Theater in the basement. I have 4 devices to connect now. I think I should get an 8 port switch. Will any switch work or does it need to be designed for Home Theater equipment? After looking at switches online, I don't see an input port on them. Do I plug the cable from the router into any of the ports? Does the switch "know" an inbound signal is coming in and then routes it out of the other ports?

Any recommendations for an inexpensive switch (under $50)?


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

I have a D-Link switch like the one in the pic and it's just a plug and play device . Plug in port 1 for in and all the rest will be out . Here's the link for more info from D-Link , BTW under $30 .

D-Link Switch


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I use a TrendNet gigabit switch for mine, but has only 5 outputs. There are several out there with 8 that are within your budget too.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I am assuming an unmanaged switch is ok. Typically only one device would be in use at a time. The connection to the AVR, bluray player, and PS3 would be used for updating only. The Apple TV would be the one device getting the most use.


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

I got a trendnet gigabit switch 8 outlet unmanaged on sale at newegg for $18.00 , works just fine in my TH room . they go on sale all the time at newegg


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Next question. I have a 35 foot premade cable with connectors on both ends. I was going to fish it through the walls from an existing telephone jack to an existing cable TV outlet. Can I buy wall plates that a premade cable can plug into from the backside and then another cable plugs into from the outside? If there are, would someplace like Home Depot sell them? All I would need are two plates.


----------



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

Just search Home Depot  Plate


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Not much luck searching the Home Depot.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I think I found what I need on amazon. An inline coupler along with a keystone wall plate.

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-R6D011-Female-Inline-Coupler/dp/B00006HTTE

I bet I can find them at home depot or lowes now that I know what to look for.


----------



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

browndk26 said:


> I think I found what I need on amazon. An inline coupler along with a keystone wall plate.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-R6D011-Female-Inline-Coupler/dp/B00006HTTE
> 
> I bet I can find them at home depot or lowes now that I know what to look for.



I did the search for you ???? 

All you have to do is click on the "plate" link in my reply to you and it takes you to the item you were asking about


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks swatkins! Obviously I didn't notice the word plate was a link to the item. 

Exactly what I wanted. 

Thanks again!


----------

